# Will R10 work with locals upgrade?



## SCDishMan2006 (Feb 3, 2006)

I got this message when I logged into Directv.com:

We will soon be changing how we broadcast local channels in your zip code. This may require a free upgrade to your DIRECTV equipment. To find out if you qualify for an upgrade, call 1-888-763-7772. Mention "Free 72 Local Swap" at the voice prompt.

I just called and was advised my dish would be replaced and my boxes upgraded at no cost to me. But they advised me of 2 things that don't seem right:

1.) Since I am getting new equipment, this will require a new 2-year agreement. 

2.) My ancient Directv DVR R10 won't need to be upgraded. 

Are they right?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

SCDishMan2006 said:


> I got this message when I logged into Directv.com:
> 
> We will soon be changing how we broadcast local channels in your zip code. This may require a free upgrade to your DIRECTV equipment. To find out if you qualify for an upgrade, call 1-888-763-7772. Mention "Free 72 Local Swap" at the voice prompt.
> 
> ...


A "forced upgrade" such as this should NOT require an additional commitment. I'd call back and ask for the customer retention department (this usually gets their attention). If your locals are being uploaded only in mpeg4 this would require all of your receivers to be upgraded to capable units for FREE and with NO commitment!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Not upgrading the R10 seems like a fail on DIRECTV's part.

Maybe if you hold out, they'll give you one of those new HD DIRECTiVos.


----------



## SCDishMan2006 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> A "forced upgrade" such as this should NOT require an additional commitment. I'd call back and ask for the customer retention department (this usually gets their attention). If your locals are being uploaded only in mpeg4 this would require all of your receivers to be upgraded to capable units for FREE and with NO commitment!


This makes sense to me. It didn't seem like I was talking to intelligent life this evening. I will call the "office of the president" tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

No commitment should be required, unless perhaps you are going from non-DVR to DVR, that kind of thing where you are choosing to add a new level of service you did not have before. But otherwise, equipment swaps required due to their change are to be commitment free.

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/list/kw/localswap/


----------



## SCDishMan2006 (Feb 3, 2006)

I wanted to followup and let everyone know what happened. 

The Directv tech just left. The LNB on my Slimline dish was updated and so were all 4 boxes. I now have 3 brand new HD boxes and to replace my ancient R10 Directivo....I am the proud lessee of a brand new (not refurbed) HR24 receiver. 

All free of charge, just because of the locals upgrade. Nice!


----------

